#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  pdms beginners

## tota_srikanth

Hi friends,



 this is sreekanth started new thread about sharing pdms tutorials & pdf .I hope it will help for beginners even i started training my self by googling.Please share if you got any new training pdms

thanks ,
sreeSee More: pdms beginners

----------


## qak

Hi, Sree ur posting is informative... Kindly can any one post PDMS software and training from basics........

----------


## piperbillym

can you e-mail me the piping basics zip file to billym@performance-br.com

----------

